# Time to Get Sexified



## kenmei (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi all, this is Katherine. I'm 18 years old, and am a BioSci major at a university in CA. I currently weigh 140 pounds, but am only 5'3". I feel pretty inside and out, but I figure that the only thing stopping me from looking out of this world _hot_ is laziness. :/ Boo.

Therefore, I've decided to start this thread so that I can track and share my journey from pretty lady to Super Sexilicious Babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weight as of 11/23/07
140 lbs

Desired Weight
115 lbs

Because I live on-campus, I most often eat at the dining commons, so my diet shall have to revolve around what's for lunch and/or dinner there. But I shall now do my best to eat as healthy as I can.

Right now, however, I'm at home for Thanksgiving weekend. Today is actually Black Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay. I'll be roaming around the mall a lot later in the day, so that should burn some calories. 

I'll update later on as to what I have eaten, and my workout schedule. Wish me luck!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 23, 2007)

You go girl. You can do it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 23, 2007)

Good luck!  Make it happen!!!


----------



## revinn (Mar 14, 2008)

Good luck with achieving your goal!! We're trying to lose the same amount of weight, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have a question for you about living on campus. Do you find it easy to eat well on college food? I'm curious about how I'll maintain next year..


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 14, 2008)

good luck hun


----------

